# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Aguas residuales >  Queda abandonada esta depuradora

## NoRegistrado

> Las ranas agonizan en el fondo de un enorme tanque de hormigón. Alrededor, más ranas en más tanques de agua estancada y varias construcciones con puertas y ventanas tapiadas. La imagen es la de los restos de un saqueo en la estación depuradora de Torrejón del Rey-Galápagos, en Guadalajara: se han llevado las tapas de las alcantarillas, de los sumideros, las plataformas que coronaban los tanques, los cuadros del sistema eléctrico, la valla metálica que rodeaba el recinto; han cortado, incluso, las patas de un contenedor elevado de fangos que debía de tener unos 15 metros de altura. Ha desaparecido cualquier cosa con valor en el mercado negro; sobre todo, los objetos electrónicos y el metal, que se puede vender al peso.
> 
> Esta es una de las cinco depuradoras de residuos urbanos de la zona del Alto Henares, casi en la linde con la Comunidad de Madrid, que permanecen abandonadas desde julio de 2011, cuando estaban casi completamente terminadas; la constructora paró las obras porque llevaba 11 meses sin cobrar. En aquel momento, ya se habían invertido 8,9 millones de los 11,3 presupuestados, y la Comisión Europea (que tiene abiertos varios procesos contra España por incumplir la normativa de depuración) ya ha aportado 4,84 millones, pues el proyecto “está ejecutado en un 89%”, explica el Ministerio de Hacienda.
> Aparte de la de Torrejón, las de El Casar y Valdeaveruelo también están vandalizadas y desvalijadas; en la segunda, el interior de las oficinas está quemado y se han llevado todo tipo de material, incluido el portón de entrada al recinto. Las otras, Valdenuño-Fernández y Mesones, están simplemente abandonadas.
> 
> Las infraestructuras fueron una de las primeras víctimas de los recortes públicos con la crisis y, entre ellas, cientos de depuradoras por toda España se quedaron solo en la intención. Preguntado el Ministerio de Agricultura y Medio Ambiente por las que se frustraron, un portavoz contesta que están analizando la situación.
> 
> Pero el hecho es que durante los últimos años han ido apareciendo, con la insistencia de una gota malaya, no solo ejemplos de plantas paradas a medio hacer, sino de otras terminadas pero sin usar, o infrautilizadas. En Aragón se acaban de retomar las obras de una quincena de depuradoras tras un litigio con la concesionaria; en Málaga, un informe del Colegio de Ingenieros de Caminos detectó hace un año siete abandonadas; en un pueblo de Ourense, Pereiro de Aguiar, la planta nunca llegó a funcionar por un fallo de construcción... Incluso, ha habido algún aumento de la contaminación en el río tras la reactivación apresurada de depuradoras que llevaban años "sin funcionar y sin mantenimiento", según un estudio de la empresa Estación Biológica Internacional en el Lago de Sanabria (Zamora).
> 
> ...


http://sociedad.elpais.com/sociedad/...83_369528.html

Europa venga a mandar dinero en base a preciosos proyectos como cebo, los proyectos no se terminan y encima se abandonan y ahora a pagar multas, nuestra imagen por los suelos y los ríos hechos una porquería.

Interesante la apreciación de Arrojo y Fernández sobre las depuradoras de macrofitas en poblaciones de hasta 2000 habitantes o como terciario en las más grandes. Son baratas y eficientes. Pero eso no interesa, deben ser caras y costosas. ¿Por qué será?

 Saludos. Miguel.

----------

